# Frank my new serra dying.....please if u guys know



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

he is dying..he isnt moving much..breathing and cant swim no energy at alll.....please guys help me save him


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

was the tank cycled? are your water parameters in check?


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

yes and yes.....what can i do to save him now


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Possibly add a little salt. What symptoms is it showing? Mine was tucked in by a piece of driftwood for a week straight never moving atleast not when I saw.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

was the tank cycled? are your water parameters in check?


> yes and yes.....what can i do to save him now


dose he eat ? do you use water conditioner ? what is the water temp ? (you need to give us all the information that you can) other than


> he isnt moving much..breathing and cant swim no energy at alll


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

in hospital tank now.....he is in the bottom of the tank not moving,barely breathing but not laying flat....I turned the heat up high....would that also help ?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

do u have an air stone or anything u can put in to oxygenate the water?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry man...dont know what to tell you. Adding a little salt could relieve some issues but without further information it is really hard to give you any guidance.

Moved to illness.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

How long ago did you introduce him to the tank?


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

yesterday


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

little more movement, he moves his tail now and jaw...not much energy, falling to his side......filter pulling him..damn! no he cant eat.....no energy


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Do they have any more like yours at the store you bought him at??? I'd take him back and try to exchange him for another one before he dies. Wish I could offer better advice


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

hey jamie...he is almost dead....very reduced movement.....1% energy


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

sorry dude that sucks


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Im sorry, that really sucks.... The only other suggestion I have is to pray. Seriously. When all else fails all you can do is pray for the best. I really hope he comes around man. Maybe you should send a e-mail to DonH


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Did you acclimate it to the tank? Or just dump it in? Not trying to be a wise ass, just trying to figure out what it could be...


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

still breathing.....he was in his own water bag when i put him in...he was fine all day yesterday ,and this morning....i came back from work and he is dying


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

sorry man i hope he pulls through


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

thx man...barely breathing..i got air stone and far away powerhead in there with him


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

still alive heavy breathing,,,,,,,,,,no energy.....half floating then straight,,,,again half floating


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Add some stress coat it can't hurt :nod:


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

yeah hes about to die man that sucks watching your fish slowly go......all i gotta say is refund or exchange


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

leave the tank alone. once i was nervous and constantly was putting my hand in the tank. they stressed out so much. watch temp changes, not to rapid. so thing with the sh*t you put in the tank that may mess with the ph.

i say put flake food in and monitor water and temp.
and make sure the water is conditioned. that is the first thing i woudl question.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

god speed


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

hes i getting better


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thats awesome.... Is he swimming on his own? I was going to recomend that you put a dark towel over his tank and leave him alone for a day or two. Im glad to hear he's getting better.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ps are so skittish and stressed in new homes, probably a good rule of thumb to avoid the tank as much as possible the first week. Although it sucks cuz I might as well have been puttin my head in the tank to check out my Brandti. But thankfully they always come around.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:



> I was going to recomend that you put a dark towel over his tank and leave him alone for a day or two.
> [snapback]976201[/snapback]​


That's what I would do as well: messing with the tank, changing temperature and constantly being around the little guy is very stressful.
Darken the tank - no lights, maybe cover the tank with towels - and let him be for a while: if you have added a bit of salt, there's not much you can do at the moment - basically the fish is on his own now...
If you have a powerhead in that tank, I'd turn it off for now until he does better (it costs energy he might need for other purposes). Keep the bubble wall running, though.

Good luck


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's just the stress of going to a new tank, leave him alone before you kill him


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

did you feed him a feeder? just thinking that he may have eaten someting a bit dodgy?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Hope he pulls through!

like others have said, leave him be for a while, hopefully he'll come around


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah like everyone else said, stress can be a bitch. just let him be and maybe add some stress coat, it can't hurt. good luck and that's a nice looking fish too


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck mate...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Did he make it?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Back in 1992, ODFW had taken control of 2 of my Serrasalmus species. While in their care, they dumped bag water and feeders in to the 2 10g aquariums. Naturally, the water became polluted shocking the fish, who eventually floated upside down the in tank. The State police called me and said they were sorry about the fish dying, but they needed me to come and take it out of the tank. I asked them if the fish was no longer breathing, they said it was barely moving its gills. I hurried to their office and began a massive water change and added some salt. They thought I was crazy for doing all of that, but within a couple hours the fish began swimming around the tank. So did the 2nd one. As far as the OSP is concerned they saw Lazarus rise from the dead and gave ODFW another black eye on their ability to care for fish.

Glad to hear your fish is recovering. As others stated, leave it alone and quit messing with it.


----------

